# does anyone creepify their house as well?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would love to see pics (or if you can refer me to pics) where people decorate their houses as well as their front yards. Not just a ghost in the window or a spider on the roof- actually making the outside of their house look old & creepy. I pretty much have two stories worth of stuff on my house and want to get inspired by other people's ideas as well. I have just the mossy netting and some more black plastic to wrap around my porch columns, and I am pretty much done. 

Thanks in advance for your help-


Fiver


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

You should check out GhostessDeanna's site. I find it truly inspiring. Check out the 2007 interior pages.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I hang burlap...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I go with the gothic look in my dining room for Halloween. I take out my everyday glasses/dishes from the pantry, pack'em up and set up my black goblets and Halloween serving dishes. I have a lot of ceramic pieces that I've made years ago and place them on top of the pantry. I take down my regular curtains and put up black curtains in the kitchen and dining room. I have beef netting around the corners of my dining room with a spider here and there. I recently made gothic plates that I display on my walls. I'm sorry I don't have any pictures yet but I will be posting them once I am finished with decorating.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I make the living/dining room like the typical haunted house (cobwebs, ripped curtains, spooky music, etc), the kitchen is the Witch's Kitchen (but it is all year 'round, anyways...LOL!), I'm doing a seance room in the spare bedroom, the half-bath is going to be gothic, and the full bath will be the bathroom of blood, and the upstairs hallway is going to be the bat cave. 

I don't do my party until the weekend AFTER Hallowe'en, but I'll post pics as I decorate.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I turn my car port into a bit of a "haunted house". This year I have a leatherface prop in there, with a hanging chandaleir(? cant spell today) I also have like a severed torso hanging up, to freak the tots out.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love to decorate inside, here's the link to my pics. These pics were taken over the last 4 years.
http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=146


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I think JohnnyL is the guy you need to talk to about house creeping - right down to the drapes.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

we have a huge halloween party every 2nd year because its too much work to do everyyear. We say, "we'll never do that again!" but then after not doing it for a year we then get the itch and then go for it...
We actually move the furniture out of the house (store it in neighbors garages) for the event so there is more room to party. I'll put some pics up in an album for you to see.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I too find ghostess an inspiration so last year I decorated the inside as well. Heres what I did. Indoor pictures by turtle2778 - Photobucket


----------

